# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Easy On The Eyes:  Beauties, Guns & Fish

## Knightkore



----------

Big Bird (10-27-2018),Flash (05-19-2020),Karl (03-17-2021),Old Ridge Runner (08-25-2022)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Karl (03-17-2021)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Knightkore (10-26-2018)

----------


## SharetheHedge

It's supposed to be, "...and GUNS.", not "fish"  :Thinking: 

OOPS, I meant ...CARS instead of fish. Musclecars specifically  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Knightkore (10-26-2018)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> 



This is a tittyfish isn't it?

----------

Knightkore (10-30-2018)

----------


## Crusader

I may be in the minority of men, but I find fake boobies unattractive. It just doesn’t fit most of the times, you have this little petite beauty that has these way to big for her body boobies and when I lay my head on a woman’s breast I don’t want it roll off because they are unnaturally too firm.

Ill take a pretty little thing with a natural A or B cup over a fake C any day.

----------

Big Bird (10-27-2018),Brat (10-27-2018),Knightkore (10-30-2018),Kodiak (10-26-2018),Kris P Bacon (10-27-2018),Rickity Plumber (12-18-2019),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> This is a tittyfish isn't it?


No comment.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

(I have a VERY strange mind. It goes all over the place. You'll probably like me better if I keep my trap shut just now. lol  :Smile:  )

----------

Knightkore (10-30-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

> I may be in the minority of men, but I find fake boobies unattractive. It just doesn’t fit most of the times, you have this little petite beauty that has these way to big for her body boobies and when I lay my head on a woman’s breast I don’t want it roll off because they are unnaturally too firm.
> 
> Ill take a pretty little thing with a natural A or B cup over a fake C any day.



I'm with you, they do nothing for me.  That and fat fish lips.  I will take au 'naturale any day of the week.

----------

Big Bird (10-27-2018),Brat (10-27-2018),Crusader (10-26-2018),Knightkore (10-30-2018),MisterVeritis (10-30-2019)

----------


## Crusader

It’s really a shame what so many women think they need to do to be attractive. A boob job is first and foremost, hard to believe that that’s the kind of attention so many women are drawn too.

If a man has never been interested in a woman, then he is after she gets a boob job. He’s still not interested in her, he’s just interested in the bolt on’s. The math seems pretty easy to me.

----------

Brat (10-27-2018),Knightkore (10-30-2018),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

I don't see a damn thing. 

No beauties
No Guns
No fish



WTF?

----------

Knightkore (10-30-2018)

----------


## East of the Beast

> No comment. 
> 
> (I have a VERY strange mind. It goes all over the place. You’ll probably like me better if I keep my trap shut just now. lol  )


and I believe you... :Laughing7:

----------

Knightkore (10-30-2018)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> I may be in the minority of men, but I find fake boobies unattractive. It just doesnt fit most of the times, you have this little petite beauty that has these way to big for her body boobies and when I lay my head on a womans breast I dont want it roll off because they are unnaturally too firm.
> 
> Ill take a pretty little thing with a natural A or B cup over a fake C any day.


Oh hell, you'd jump her so fast you'd go blind!  :Smile:

----------

Knightkore (10-30-2018),Kris P Bacon (10-27-2018)

----------


## East of the Beast

Once you get past the fish smell

----------

Knightkore (10-30-2018)

----------


## Big Bird

> I'm with you, they do nothing for me.  That and fat fish lips.  I will take au 'naturale any day of the week.


Yeah, I can do without the ass lips. When I see lips injected with ass I think swollen hemorrhoid.

----------

Knightkore (10-30-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> Once you get past the fish smell


If wimmins is made of sugar and spice and everything nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,WHY they smell like anchovies?

----------

Big Bird (10-27-2018),East of the Beast (10-30-2018),Knightkore (10-30-2018),Kris P Bacon (10-27-2018)

----------


## Big Bird

> If wimmins is made of sugar and spice and everything nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,WHY they smell like anchovies?


Some people, ... like to eat, ... anchovies.   :Sofa: 

edit;
Yeah, I know. Gods gonna get me for that one....

----------

Knightkore (10-30-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Some people, ... like to eat, ... anchovies.  
> 
> edit;
> Yeah, I know. Gods gonna get me for that one....


I like raw oysters... :Sofa:  Anchovies are like a salt bomb.

----------

Big Bird (10-27-2018),East of the Beast (10-30-2018),Knightkore (10-30-2018)

----------


## Big Bird

> I like raw oysters... Anchovies are like a salt bomb.


Not if they've been washed.  :Sofa:

----------

Knightkore (10-30-2018),Kris P Bacon (10-27-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> Some people, ... like to eat, ... anchovies.  
> 
> edit;
> Yeah, I know. Gods gonna get me for that one....


Raw anchovies are good but salty.  Cooked anchovies (pizza) are awful.

----------

Big Bird (10-27-2018),Knightkore (10-30-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> I may be in the minority of men, but I find fake boobies unattractive. .


What do you have against Buicks?!!

IMG_20181031_072359.jpg

----------

Knightkore (10-31-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 


She'll do in a pinch.....somebody pinch me....close enuf!!!!!

----------

Knightkore (10-31-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 


Didnt know they made waists that small these days on "healthy" women!!

----------

Knightkore (10-31-2018),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## JMWinPR

> If wimmins is made of sugar and spice and everything nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,WHY they smell like anchovies?


U b goin after the wrong woman.

----------

Knightkore (10-31-2018),NuYawka (11-04-2018),OverDrive (10-31-2018)

----------


## BabyBoomer+

See this my idea of a 'asian'....

asian.jpg

----------

Knightkore (10-31-2018),OverDrive (10-31-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> See this my idea of a 'asian'....
> 
> asian.jpg


Think the Asian-Cauc*asian* is a good 'mix'...!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Knightkore (10-31-2018)

----------


## Gator Monroe

6fbfe409821656f1258202647aa9639f.jpg

----------

Knightkore (10-31-2018),OverDrive (10-31-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

{No fair peeking.....}

----------


## OverDrive

> {No fair peeking.....}



OUCH! That hurt!!   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (11-02-2018)

----------


## Neo

F8414AF9-0F66-488A-828D-22EE00A8AF14.jpeg

----------

Knightkore (11-05-2018)

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> I may be in the minority of men, but I find fake boobies unattractive. It just doesnt fit most of the times, you have this little petite beauty that has these way to big for her body boobies and when I lay my head on a womans breast I dont want it roll off because they are unnaturally too firm.
> 
> Ill take a pretty little thing with a natural A or B cup over a fake C any day.


Agree. Can't stand those women who have breasts that turn like headlights when they turn! Called Nazi tits........ - Stan -

----------

Knightkore (11-05-2018)

----------


## Neo

> Agree. Can't stand those women who have breasts that turn like headlights when they turn! Called Nazi tits........ - Stan -


I must stop you there Stan Fan, as someone who was breastfed until he was 4 years of age I disagree, women’s breasts are the first thing I look at... not the face, I’m not a sad Individual, nor pervert, it’s just the way it is.
The larger breast preferably is a feast to the eyes...... blame my mother.

----------

Knightkore (11-05-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 


Looks like she's using a sex toy to hold that pike!

----------

Knightkore (11-05-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

> Looks like she's using a sex toy to hold that pike!


Makes one want to sing "OHHHHHH Canada!".....

----------

OverDrive (11-05-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

She wants you to vote.  Do your civic duty and enjoy some relaxing on the beach after?

----------


## OverDrive

> She wants you to vote.  Do your civic duty and enjoy some relaxing on the beach after?


Will she personally put an "l Voted" sticker on me?

----------

Knightkore (11-06-2018),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> Will she personally put an "l Voted" sticker on me?


Wherever you might want it.....applied as desired.

----------

OverDrive (11-06-2018)

----------


## Gator Monroe

aev1r8h4.jpg

----------

Knightkore (11-06-2018)

----------


## Neo

82DEFDF0-051E-45DE-BAB9-DDAC550D135C.jpeg

----------

Big Dummy (12-14-2018),Knightkore (11-06-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 82DEFDF0-051E-45DE-BAB9-DDAC550D135C.jpeg



Glad she's not into chest waders!!

----------

Knightkore (11-06-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## OverDrive

> 


Isnt that an old 48 star flag she's wearing?


Whoops, can tell I'm getting old by not noticing her goodies 1st!!

----------

Knightkore (11-12-2018),NuYawka (11-12-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

NuYawka (11-16-2018),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## OverDrive

> 



Watch that hand!.......oh you are!

----------

Knightkore (11-14-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Big Dummy (12-14-2018),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

NuYawka (11-16-2018),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

NuYawka (11-16-2018),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Ed D

In case anyone gets excited about asian girls:



SOTT had this one labeled mediation.

----------


## Canadianeye

It's her body, she can do whatever she wants to do with it...as long as it doesn't harm anyone.

Personally, I cannot stand fake breasts. A womans whole body, is, just...a spectacularly attractive design for me as a man. Puffer fish lips do nothing for me either. Kind of a bloated grotesque imagery.

----------



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## MrMike

> 


Ugh...

Not a fan of large sleeve/tats on gals.  Ruins the canvas.

----------

Knightkore (11-30-2018)

----------


## MrMike



----------

Knightkore (11-30-2018)

----------


## MrMike



----------

Knightkore (11-30-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> Ugh...
> 
> Not a fan of large sleeve/tats on gals.  Ruins the canvas.


How can you tell in the dark?!  Take a flashlight to bed with ya?

----------

Knightkore (11-30-2018)

----------


## MrMike

> How can you tell in the dark?!  Take a flashlight to bed with ya?


Nah... just going on what I see.  Just not attractive to me at all.

----------

Knightkore (11-30-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> How can you tell in the dark?!  Take a flashlight to bed with ya?





> Nah... just going on what I see.  Just not attractive to me at all.


Oh... thought you needed the light in bed to read a map with "directions!!"   :Cool20:

----------

Knightkore (11-30-2018)

----------


## Neo

1F04398E-DB47-4CE5-AF17-015FB0B0AD6D.jpeg

----------

Knightkore (11-30-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 1F04398E-DB47-4CE5-AF17-015FB0B0AD6D.jpeg


Living proof that a boob job wont always save a woman's looks!!

----------


## Knightkore

> Living proof that a boob job wont always save a woman's looks!!


Wait she has looks.....I was staring at.....well um.....

----------

OverDrive (11-30-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> Wait she has looks.....I was staring at.....well um.....


You dont have a "dairy cow fetish," do you?! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (11-30-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

> You dont have a "dairy cow fetish," do you?!

----------


## OverDrive

> 


Yeah, but can she drink a glass of water upside down while humming Yankee Doodle Dandy?!!!

----------

Knightkore (11-30-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

{Look down my blouse again.....if you dare.}

----------


## Knightkore

{So are they round enough?}

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> {So are they round enough?}


I had a "helper" like that, that used to help me out in the swamp. 
I couldn't run half my crawfish traps and was going broke. 

It was the "hardest thing" I ever had to do. Fire her.

----------

Big Dummy (12-14-2018),Knightkore (12-11-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 


So what does the hat say?.....WHAT HAT?!!!!

----------

Knightkore (12-11-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

OldSchool (12-14-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

I like fish.  :Dontknow:

----------

Knightkore (12-14-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 


Now, this is what a "Dear" shud look like... I'd run after THAT Dear!

----------

Knightkore (12-14-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 


Kinda hard to camo "those!"

----------

Knightkore (12-18-2018),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## OverDrive

> 


"Save a truck, ride a cow girl"....

----------

covfefe saved us (03-17-2021),Knightkore (12-19-2018),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Ed D



----------

Knightkore (12-22-2018)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

Kaya Jones

----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Dan40

> Kaya Jones


Hmmm,  She has gained weight since I dumped her..........................

----------

East of the Beast (05-19-2020),Knightkore (03-15-2019),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Old Tex

> I may be in the minority of men, but I find fake boobies unattractive. It just doesnt fit most of the times, you have this little petite beauty that has these way to big for her body boobies and when I lay my head on a womans breast I dont want it roll off because they are unnaturally too firm.
> Ill take a pretty little thing with a natural A or B cup over a fake C any day.


At my age I'll take any letter in the alphabet to put my head on & I'll instantly fall asleep.....damn-it!

----------

East of the Beast (05-19-2020),Knightkore (06-02-2019)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## MrMike

Au natural...

----------

Knightkore (06-05-2019),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Old Tex

*you have this little petite beauty that has these way to big for her body boobies and when I lay my head on a womans breast I dont want it roll off because they are unnaturally too firm.*

Crusader if your head rolls off I've got one word for you to help.  SUCTION.

----------

Knightkore (07-24-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> *you have this little petite beauty that has these way to big for her body boobies and when I lay my head on a woman’s breast I don’t want it roll off because they are unnaturally too firm.*
> 
> Crusader if your head rolls off I've got one word for you to help.  SUCTION.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## BestViewedWithCable

> 


Are these the white nationalists democrats have told us to fear?

Cause I wouldnt call what Im feeling right now, fear....

----------

Knightkore (10-17-2019),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

Northern Rivers (10-28-2019)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

Kris P Bacon (11-25-2019),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Kris P Bacon (11-25-2019),teeceetx (05-27-2020),wbslws (11-25-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> 


Dirty, Dirty girl........................

----------

Knightkore (11-25-2019),wbslws (11-25-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> Dirty, Dirty girl........................



Oh I KNOW..... :Thumbsup20:

----------

wbslws (11-25-2019)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Crusader (12-19-2019),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Crusader

God I love cowgirls!!!

----------

Hillofbeans (03-19-2020),Knightkore (12-19-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> God I love cowgirls!!!


Me too!

----------

Crusader (12-19-2019),Knightkore (12-19-2019),St James (01-30-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

ruthless terrier (01-30-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I may be in the minority of men, but I find fake boobies unattractive. It just doesnt fit most of the times, you have this little petite beauty that has these way to big for her body boobies and when I lay my head on a womans breast I dont want it roll off because they are unnaturally too firm.
> 
> Ill take a pretty little thing with a natural A or B cup over a fake C any day.



No, you're not in the minority.  More than a handful is wasted.

And especially, as women mature...the wonderful DD growths that look so great on high-school senior girls, look...like you'd expect...when the big Four-Oh rolls around.  Meantime the itty-bitty-titty-committee retains its healthy-if-not-impressive figures, that age and past it.

Why is all this?  High-school males.  They don't know what to look for and focus on.  Nuance is lost on them.

They just seem to decide that big breasts -> good.  Ignoring other aspects.  Not getting the full picture.

And women learn that, early.

My own advice:  If Nature didn't give you big ones...don't worry.  Natural is better than plastic, no matter the size.

----------

Knightkore (01-30-2020),Kris P Bacon (01-30-2020),Lone Gunman (01-30-2020),St James (01-30-2020),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> No, you're not in the minority.  More than a handful is wasted.
> 
> And especially, as women mature...the wonderful DD growths that look so great on high-school senior girls, look...like you'd expect...when the big Four-Oh rolls around.  Meantime the itty-bitty-titty-committee retains its healthy-if-not-impressive figures, that age and past it.
> 
> Why is all this?  High-school males.  They don't know what to look for and focus on.  Nuance is lost on them.
> 
> They just seem to decide that big breasts -> good.  Ignoring other aspects.  Not getting the full picture.
> 
> And women learn that, early.
> ...



I like all the boobies.

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Kodiak

> I like all the boobies.


I like all _natural_ boobies.  You can have the fakes that look like cantalopes on their chest.   :Cool20:

----------

Knightkore (01-30-2020),Lone Gunman (01-30-2020),ruthless terrier (01-30-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## St James

> 


ahhhhhh..............ahem....... scuze me...............is that a Johnson or Evinrude motor...............

----------

Knightkore (01-30-2020)

----------


## St James

> 


it's amazing what can be done with Photoshop....I like the way you accented the receiver on the shotgun

----------


## Dan40

> 


She got UGLY all over her.

----------

Daily Bread (01-30-2020),JustPassinThru (01-30-2020),Knightkore (01-30-2020),Lone Gunman (01-30-2020),St James (01-30-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> She got UGLY all over her.



I'm willing to give her a bath.

----------

St James (02-19-2020)

----------


## Dan40

> I'm willing to give her a bath.


UGLY don't wash,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------

Knightkore (01-30-2020),St James (02-19-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Knightkore (01-30-2020),St James (02-19-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> 



Nice.  I like my pipe to be hand twisted though.....er.....

----------

St James (02-19-2020)

----------


## Neo

> 


I approve of this gif  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Authentic (03-17-2021),Knightkore (01-30-2020),Lone Gunman (01-30-2020),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

St James (02-19-2020)

----------


## St James

> 


ah say, ah say, That thar umbrelly aint gonna protect her from the sun harmful rays.........

----------

Knightkore (02-19-2020)

----------


## St James

> 


button, spin cycle?

----------

Neo (02-19-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

St James (02-25-2020),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## St James

> 


God Bless the Republic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Knightkore (02-25-2020),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

St James (03-22-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## East of the Beast

> 


I have a couple of black friends who'd be all over that....too much junk in the trunk for my taste.

----------

Knightkore (05-19-2020),Northern Rivers (05-19-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

St James (05-20-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> I don't see a damn thing. 
> 
> No beauties
> No Guns
> No fish
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?

----------

Knightkore (05-21-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

> 


YEOWZA!  Let me catch my breath...

----------

Knightkore (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## East of the Beast

> 


Minus the stud in the lip,nose ring,tats and the black claws she's OK...Beauty doesn't need those extra's IMHO....but  hey to each his own.

----------

US Conservative (05-29-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

I hope at least one guitar wont get me booted from this thread...

----------

East of the Beast (05-29-2020),Knightkore (05-29-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> Minus the stud in the lip,nose ring,tats and the black claws she's OK...Beauty doesn't need those extra's IMHO....but  hey to each his own.



 she looks like an inflatable sex doll with the puffed up lips.

----------

East of the Beast (05-29-2020),Knightkore (05-29-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> I hope at least one guitar wont get me booted from this thread...


Cool.  That's a nice fish.  Stratocaster?

----------


## US Conservative

> Cool.  That's a nice fish.  Stratocaster?


California golden trout.
1954 (first year) strat with ash body and maple neck.

----------

Knightkore (05-29-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> Minus the stud in the lip,nose ring,tats and the black claws she's OK...Beauty doesn't need those extra's IMHO....but  hey to each his own.


One of the supreme tragedies of living in a place with lots of stunning women-they disfigure themselves for whatever reason and act like nothing is wrong or can't be seen.

----------

East of the Beast (05-29-2020),Knightkore (05-29-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> California golden trout.
> 1954 (first year) strat with ash body and maple neck.


That's beautiful. Dang, the one-piece ash makes me drool. I just got an ash bass, I love the stuff. Southern Swamp Ash is better than European Swamp Ash which is better than Northern Ash. IMO. I don't have any ash guitars, just mahogany and a modern production Strat which I believe is alder.

----------

Knightkore (05-29-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> That's beautiful. Dang, the one-piece ash makes me drool. I just got an ash bass, I love the stuff. Southern Swamp Ash is better than European Swamp Ash which is better than Northern Ash. IMO. I don't have any ash guitars, just mahogany and a modern production Strat which I believe is alder.


Most bodies were 2 pieces plus of soft wood.

Good tele's and strats can be made of ash or alder. 

The secret is in the 54 pickups. Relatively under wound save the bridge pup.

Add that to a relatively high gain fender tweed and you are set.

A tele with a tweed is like stepping on a boost pedal.





The 2004 AMSE strats, particularly the 1954 series are still great.

I've played concert violin since Reagan was POTUS.

----------

Knightkore (05-29-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> 


Who is this guy?

----------

Knightkore (06-02-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

see being old and english, my belles are:


Carole Vorderman



Kylie Minogue

----------

covfefe saved us (10-17-2022),Neo (07-13-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> 


I think that's been touched up a bit hasn't it?

----------

Knightkore (06-02-2020),Neo (07-13-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> see being old and english, my belles are:
> 
> 
> Carole Vorderman
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Minogue



Nice.  Very nice.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> 


EYE BLEACH
EYE BLEACH

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> 


This reminds me of that classic poem we all learned
There once was a masochist named Bill
Who married a sadist named Jill
Oh beat me he cried
But she sweetly replied
No, I don't think that I will

----------

Knightkore (06-02-2020),Kris P Bacon (06-02-2020),Neo (07-13-2020),St James (06-02-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> 



is that not the vacuous tart demi rose mawby ?

----------


## UKSmartypants

I must admit i do like Japanese girls as well......

----------


## Knightkore

> I must admit i do like Japanese girls as well......



Damn.  Real nice.

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

Neo (07-13-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

Neo (07-13-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Neo (07-13-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Neo (07-13-2020),NuYawka (07-13-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

Neo (07-13-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

Oceander (03-16-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

{Feeling very patriotic.}

----------

Authentic (03-17-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> 


Mutilated.  Ugly.

----------

East of the Beast (03-17-2021),Knightkore (03-16-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

> Mutilated.  Ugly.


I just was watching the nips.

----------


## Dan40

> I just was watching the nips.


Probably have dandelions inked on them!

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

DANG... Just went thru this Whole Thread and the Number of Pages is More than the Number of Pictures...!!! Why all the Blank Posts...???

----------


## Karl

I love those cans of Kippers..

So even if it stinks..

I just think of some King Oscars and get the Lowery's and Mrs Dash lemmon pepper and sprinkle it on..

If I wanna be ambitious and kinky I melt a stick of butter brush that on coat em with Shore Lunch..

If ya ain't got Shore Lunch the Shake & Bake works good too

Heck even just some Panko bread crumbs will do

hmmmmm good eating

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2021)

----------


## Authentic

I am reading this thread like Playboy, for the words not the pictures.

----------

Karl (03-17-2021),MisterVeritis (03-17-2021),nonsqtr (03-17-2021)

----------


## Karl

> I am reading this thread like Playboy, for the words not the pictures.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Authentic

> I approve of this gif


So do I.

----------


## nonsqtr

> I am reading this thread like Playboy, for the words not the pictures.


Yeah, I used to love the stories. "It was a beautiful afternoon. The mailman knocked on the door. We made love. <insert details here>".  :Grin:

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Yeah, I used to love the stories. "It was a beautiful afternoon. The mailman knocked on the door. We made love. <insert details here>".


For the past two years up to a month a go, the young woman who lives next door was seeing the mailman who is still married.

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2021)

----------


## Authentic

I watched this girl grow up. She is about 23 and the mail carrier has to be at least 38.

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2021)

----------


## NuYawka

> Mutilated.  Ugly.


That's what light switches were invented for.

----------

East of the Beast (03-17-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

> That's what light switches were invented for.


 and brown grocery bags

----------

NuYawka (03-17-2021)

----------


## NuYawka

> and brown grocery bags


lol

----------


## BooBoo

Where's All the Damn Pictures...?!?



You're All gonna get Knockers on Your Doors Soon...!!!

----------

Daily Bread (03-17-2021),Knightkore (03-17-2021),MisterVeritis (03-17-2021),Oceander (03-17-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

> Probably have dandelions inked on them!


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (03-17-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

> DANG... Just went thru this Whole Thread and the Number of Pages is More than the Number of Pictures...!!! Why all the Blank Posts...???


Good question.  I can see the pictures.  I don't know why sometimes they don't come out for some others.

----------

BooBoo (03-17-2021)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

BooBoo (03-17-2021)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

BooBoo (03-17-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Just 2 more no shows...!!!

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Snowgirl in a Snow Storm or a Dark Gal at Midnite...?!?

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


There's something strange about those hammers !

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2021),Oceander (03-18-2021),St James (04-11-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

> There's something strange about those hammers !


You thought so too?  I'd like to investigate further.  You know.  For science.

----------

Daily Bread (03-18-2021)

----------


## NuYawka

> You thought so too?  I'd like to investigate further.  You know.  For science.


Follow the science.

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

https://www.tiktok.com/@sofiiiiagome...from_webapp=v2

----------

BooBoo (03-17-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

https://www.tiktok.com/@sofiiiiagome...from_webapp=v2

----------


## Knightkore

https://www.tiktok.com/@miicaelametc...from_webapp=v2

----------


## Knightkore

> https://www.tiktok.com/@sofiiiiagome...from_webapp=v2


Okay.....I had to look up the lyrics on this one.  NONE of you will guess what this song is from and you will NEVER get this dancing girl or this song out of your mind ever again once you find out.  My childhood innocence is shattered.  Or perhaps brought back.  Either way enjoy.

----------


## BooBoo

She bee Pretty : 

TikTok

----------

Hermannsdenkmal (03-17-2021),Knightkore (03-17-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

https://www.tiktok.com/@victoriaebar...from_webapp=v2

----------


## Knightkore

https://www.tiktok.com/@sofiiiiagome...from_webapp=v2

----------


## Knightkore

https://www.tiktok.com/@ambermezner/...from_webapp=v2

----------


## Knightkore

https://www.tiktok.com/@ferxiita/vid...from_webapp=v2

----------


## Knightkore

https://www.tiktok.com/@chanelsoerho...from_webapp=v2

----------


## Knightkore

https://www.tiktok.com/@abbyrao/vide...from_webapp=v2

----------


## Knightkore

https://www.tiktok.com/@yellz0/video...from_webapp=v2

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Daily Bread (04-11-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread

I can't breath !

----------

Knightkore (04-12-2021)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore

Okay, her name is Nixie Pearl.  Well at least on TikTok or Twitter.  This is her celebration of freedom this weekend.  Lots of salutes I'm sure.

----------


## Knightkore

She goes by the name of Penny Underbust, Butterscotchbiscuits OR Freya Northman.  From Australia.

http://pennyunderbust.com/read-me/

----------

Neo (07-27-2022)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

Neo (07-27-2022)

----------


## Dan40

Some less than pretty fatsos.

----------


## Knightkore

Freya has a nice smile & can choose really cute dresses.

----------


## Robert

> I may be in the minority of men, but I find fake boobies unattractive. It just doesnt fit most of the times, you have this little petite beauty that has these way to big for her body boobies and when I lay my head on a womans breast I dont want it roll off because they are unnaturally too firm.
> 
> Ill take a pretty little thing with a natural A or B cup over a fake C any day.


My first wife worked for Fairchild Semiconductor until she changed to Signetics.
Her Corvair was taken to our shop to be repaired.
She asked me when I took her to work to also pick up a worker living in our town.
This girl had super huge boobs. She said she had to raise money to get them reduced.
Maybe you know her.

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Neo (07-27-2022)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Neo (07-27-2022)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Dan40

More fattys.  Not attractive at all.  But there are guys known as Chubby Chasers.  I do not understand why they like fattys.

----------


## Knightkore

Freya in that dress is a class act.

----------


## TLSG

> More fattys.  Not attractive at all.  But there are guys known as Chubby Chasers.  I do not understand why they like fattys.


Well, for one thing, they consider them THICC, not fat.

----------

Knightkore (07-26-2022)

----------


## Dan40

> Well, for one thing, they consider them THICC, not fat.


Fat by any other name/initials..............

----------

TLSG (07-27-2022)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Neo



----------

Knightkore (07-27-2022)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Dan40

Fugly.

----------


## Authentic

> Fugly.


To each their own.

Russians like women with a little meat on their bones.

----------

Knightkore (07-27-2022)

----------


## Authentic

OTH, there is such a thing as too much woman to love...

----------


## Knightkore

> OTH, there is such a thing as too much woman to love...


So no pictures of Lizzo?

----------


## Authentic

> So no pictures of Lizzo?


Umm, have I seen her?

I won't mind, but Dan40 might.

----------


## Knightkore

> Umm, have I seen her?
> 
> I won't mind, but Dan40 might.

----------


## Authentic

> 


Baby got back.

----------

Knightkore (07-27-2022)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Dan40

> To each their own.
> 
> Russians like women with a little meat on their bones.


FAT, is not, "a little meat on this bones!"

----------


## Madison

:Smiley20:

----------

Knightkore (07-28-2022),ruthless terrier (07-28-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

>

----------

Knightkore (07-28-2022),Oceander (07-28-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> 


Maybe they grow em' big in The Land of Enchantment.

----------

Dan40 (07-28-2022),Knightkore (07-28-2022)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore

And for that rugged yet sexy look.....

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Dan40

> And for that rugged yet sexy look.....


She looks like she's trying to fart.

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Dan40

The corral fence needs repaired.

----------

OldSchool (08-23-2022)

----------


## Authentic

Are these from a sizeist fashion show?

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Dan40

> 


STOP IT!  JUST STOP! ! ! !

----------

OldSchool (08-22-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

> STOP IT!  JUST STOP! ! ! !


Somehow Im not seeing all pics but I wouldnt challenge a man with a walker that could knock me out.

----------

Knightkore (08-23-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

To be clear: Dan scares me, Ruta does not.
 :Dontknow: 

ETA: guess it’s Knightkore. Shutting up now

----------

Knightkore (08-23-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

gianormous boobs are a real turn off for me

----------

Knightkore (08-23-2022)

----------


## Knightkore

https://www.tiktok.com/@mixieturtle/...app=v1&lang=en

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore

https://www.tiktok.com/@mixieturtle/...app=v1&lang=en

----------


## Dan40

> To be clear: Dan scares me, Ruta does not.
> 
> 
> ETA: guess it’s Knightkore. Shutting up now


My walker has large spiked tires! L

----------

Knightkore (08-23-2022),OldSchool (08-23-2022)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Dan40

> 


Fat, fugly, and out of shape, otherwise, , , , ,

----------


## Authentic

> Fat, fugly, and out of shape, otherwise, , , , ,


Would you say the same if she was wearing more clothes?

----------

Knightkore (08-25-2022)

----------


## Knightkore

> Fat, fugly, and out of shape, otherwise, , , , ,


She's actually lost weight.  She's getting closer to her goal weight.  I can't remember how much she said she lost but last year she was bigger.  She's put in the work.  Not like some others.

----------


## Authentic

> She's actually lost weight.  She's getting closer to her goal weight.  I can't remember how much she said she lost but last year she was bigger.  She's put in the work.  Not like some others.


She probably is in better shape than Dan.

I used to subscribe to _Runner's World_ when they actually had good stories. Unfortunately RW went downhill right about the time that American distance running was on an upswing.

There was an online support group called "The Connectors" - this was in the mid-1990s when dial-up was the modem technology and the internet was in its Wild West days.

They consisted of several overweight women from all over the USA who vowed to lose weight and run a marathon.

One woman wore a shirt to a restaurant that said something about being fit and strong.

The guy said to his friends that she should actually get fit before wearing a shirt like that.

She responded to the jerk that she had just ran a half marathon, was training for a marathon, and invited him to join her on her next 20 mile run.

He got out of there real quick and she went online and told her group that she was extra motivated to lose her remaining excess weight.

----------

Knightkore (08-25-2022)

----------


## Authentic

Now, I understand comparing their relative fitness levels at Dan's advanced age is not fair.

OTH, his walker has spikes!

----------

Knightkore (08-25-2022)

----------


## Knightkore

https://www.tiktok.com/@mixieturtle/...app=v1&lang=en

----------


## Knightkore

https://www.tiktok.com/@mixieturtle/...app=v1&lang=en

----------


## Knightkore

https://www.tiktok.com/@pennybrownun...app=v1&lang=en


Very patriotic.

----------

Neo (08-25-2022)

----------


## Dan40

> She probably is in better shape than Dan.
> 
> I used to subscribe to _Runner's World_ when they actually had good stories. Unfortunately RW went downhill right about the time that American distance running was on an upswing.
> 
> There was an online support group called "The Connectors" - this was in the mid-1990s when dial-up was the modem technology and the internet was in its Wild West days.
> 
> They consisted of several overweight women from all over the USA who vowed to lose weight and run a marathon.
> 
> One woman wore a shirt to a restaurant that said something about being fit and strong.
> ...


Dan happens to be about my high school weight..  For football I packed on lots of pounds after hi school.  But when my football days ended, I knew I had to lose that weight.  Even tho most of it was muscle.  Old age took away some?, much?  muscle.  Docs are always happy with my weight and cholesterol.  I'll be running over your foot with my spiked walker wheels!

----------

Knightkore (08-25-2022)

----------


## Dan40

> Now, I understand comparing their relative fitness levels at Dan's advanced age is not fair.
> 
> OTH, his walker has spikes!


SHARP spikes! ! ! ! !:-D

----------


## Dan40

> She probably is in better shape than Dan.
> 
> I used to subscribe to _Runner's World_ when they actually had good stories. Unfortunately RW went downhill right about the time that American distance running was on an upswing.
> 
> There was an online support group called "The Connectors" - this was in the mid-1990s when dial-up was the modem technology and the internet was in its Wild West days.
> 
> They consisted of several overweight women from all over the USA who vowed to lose weight and run a marathon.
> 
> One woman wore a shirt to a restaurant that said something about being fit and strong.
> ...


Barb has a T that says:  Gimme all your chocolate and nobody gets hurt!  About the same thing.....

----------


## Neo

My all time favourite

----------

Knightkore (08-29-2022)

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------

Knightkore (08-29-2022)

----------


## Dan40

Much better!

----------


## East of the Beast

> My all time favourite

----------

Captain Kirk! (08-29-2022),Knightkore (08-29-2022)

----------


## Dan40

> I like raw oysters...


I wonder about the first person that opened an oyster and thought, "This snot looks delicious!"

----------

Knightkore (08-29-2022),Kris P Bacon (08-26-2022)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore

My name is Anna, I am a plus size model from Kyiv, Ukraine.








Anna Bernardi.  Ukrainian.  I am NOW a Ukrainian supporter.  Russia needs to stop bombing.   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Northern Rivers (08-30-2022)

----------


## Dan40

PC speak, FAT! is now plus size.

----------

Knightkore (08-30-2022)

----------


## Dubler9

I never knew there was so many varieties of Fish.

----------

Knightkore (08-30-2022),Northern Rivers (08-30-2022)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I never knew there was so many varieties of Fish.


Honestly...my nephew's partner...and...her 14 and 10 year old nieces are stunners. Absolute...loss for words...stunners. He said he's thinking of getting a shotgun.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Dubler9 (08-30-2022),Knightkore (08-30-2022),Lone Gunman (08-30-2022)

----------


## Neo



----------

Knightkore (08-30-2022)

----------


## SharetheHedge

Isn't it supposed to be - "Babes, Guns, and THESE...

----------

covfefe saved us (10-17-2022),Knightkore (08-30-2022),Lone Gunman (08-30-2022)

----------


## Knightkore

How about a game of Monopoly?

----------


## Knightkore

How about a bedtime story before we go sleepy time?

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Isn't it supposed to be - "Babes, Guns, and THESE...


One of my fav's...with the 396 Edelbrock FI.  :Headbang:  The Midnight Blue got less speeding tix, too.

----------

covfefe saved us (10-17-2022),Knightkore (08-30-2022),Lone Gunman (08-30-2022)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> 


What's with the botoxed lips...geez..... :Sad20:

----------

gregonejeep (08-30-2022),Knightkore (08-30-2022),Lone Gunman (08-30-2022)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Neo

> What's with the botoxed lips...geez.....


Nothing to see here. Move along please!

----------

Knightkore (09-01-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

the cowsills  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (09-01-2022)

----------


## Knightkore

https://www.tiktok.com/@annabernadi/...from_webapp=v1

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Neo (09-02-2022)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Dan40

The eyes say, "The lights are on, but nobody's home!"

----------

Knightkore (09-08-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

somebody likes rubenesque redheads

----------

Knightkore (09-08-2022)

----------


## Dan40

> somebody likes rubenesque redheads


Terminally horny guys?

----------

East of the Beast (09-07-2022),Knightkore (09-08-2022)

----------


## Knightkore

https://ok.ru/video/4210056301172

----------


## Dan40

My extensive and exhaustive research in this area has shown that A cups, B cups, and C cups boobs are more sensitive and responsive than giant bazongas!

----------

Knightkore (09-09-2022)

----------


## Knightkore

> My extensive and exhaustive research in this area has shown that A cups, B cups, and C cups boobs are more sensitive and responsive than giant bazongas!


Hands on research huh?

----------


## Dan40

> Hands on research huh?


Finest kind! :-D

----------

Knightkore (09-09-2022)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Not even

----------

covfefe saved us (10-18-2022),MisterVeritis (10-18-2022)

----------


## Knightkore

> Not even


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## teeceetx

Most of the sexiest women I've known are usually not the most very physically attractive.

There are of course exceptions to every rule!

----------

Knightkore (10-19-2022)

----------


## Knightkore

Another Ukrainian for Ukraine lovers.  Maybe you can adopt her & save the boobies?

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Dan40

> 


Fat and over inked, a pathological cry for attention.

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Dan40

This thread should be renamed, "Fat women!"

----------


## Knightkore

> This thread should be renamed, "Fat women!"


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Come on.  How about Body Positivity Encouragment?

----------


## Dan40

> Come on.  How about Body Positivity Encouragment?


Sorry, no speaka da PC shit.

----------

covfefe saved us (10-26-2022),Knightkore (10-26-2022)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Kurmugeon

Why do I see no pics at all in this thread?

-

----------

Knightkore (11-08-2022)

----------


## Knightkore

> Why do I see no pics at all in this thread?
> 
> -


 :Dontknow: 

I see big boobs.

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

East of the Beast (11-11-2022),Knightkore (11-11-2022)

----------


## Knightkore

Enjoy.

----------

